
Show HN: Product reviews web application - appsbits
Hello,<p>Here is a web application for running a customer reviews web site for products.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsbits.com&#x2F;product_reviews<p>Feel free to try it out online by adding a product, writing reviews, adding images, favoriting, reporting etc and say here in comments what you think. 
You can register as a user or login to admin panel with user&#x2F;pass: admin&#x2F;admin  (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsbits.com&#x2F;product_reviews&#x2F;admin)<p>It has a web installer so that user just needs to upload files and set some writting permsions for a few files and directories and install it via web. The app has been done using Laravel PHP framework.<p>What do you think?
======
brudgers
How are reviews screened for validity?

I mean, what keeps a Lorem employee from negatively reviewing an Ipsum product
just because Ipsum is a competitor?

~~~
appsbits
Users can freely write about their experience with certain products, other
users can vote for the reviews positively and negatively, report reviews and
administrator can approve/disapprove/delete reviews if they are not in
accordance with certain terms of use. That means that users alog with
administrator appraise validity of reviews.

Administrator can add/remove reporting reasons for reviews and products and
that's in settings section of admin panel
[http://appsbits.com/product_reviews/admin/settings/reviews](http://appsbits.com/product_reviews/admin/settings/reviews)
then, all reported reviews can be reviewed in
[http://appsbits.com/product_reviews/admin/reviews](http://appsbits.com/product_reviews/admin/reviews)
and unapproved, edited or deleted.

Certain users can be banned in this section
[http://appsbits.com/product_reviews/admin/users](http://appsbits.com/product_reviews/admin/users)

~~~
appsbits
Moreover, certain user accounts can also be deleted along with all of their
contributions to the site (reviews, products, images, votes) That's all up to
a site administrator.

